# Lamb in trouble.  36 hours old - temp 97.5



## momto5girls (Jan 21, 2013)

I just took her temp and it is 97.5.  Her mouth is also cold.

We had 2 little lambs born yesterday morning.  We found them right after and I checked to make sure everything was ok.  The mama hadn't delivered the afterbirth yet, so everytime the little ones started to nurse she ran away.  I had to leave for a couple of hours and when I got back, the one lamb was running and jumping and nursing.  The other lamb was almost dead :'(  She was still wet and was in a corner not moving.  I brought her inside and dried her off.  I gave her some milk replacer and after a few hours we had her up and moving.  
I tried a couple of times to get her back out with the mama and other baby, but each time she gets out with the other lambs, she shuts down.  She stops responding to touch and stops walking.  I figure that we need to just bottle feed her - and that's ok, I have done it before, but never with a lamb this small.  The other bottle babies we had were both 3 weeks old when I got them.
What should I be doing / not doing?  How much should a 1 day old lamb be eating?  I have not been able to get any colostrum from the mom because she gets very angry with me when I try.  I am getting about 10cc of milk replacer down her every few hours, but she still seems very lethargic compared to the other lamb.  She doesn't get up and walk around unless I make her, and then it is only for a minute or two before she wants to sleep again.  I am worried about her making it through the night (I plan on setting my alarm and getting up every few hours)  She is inside the house at this point.
We really want to save her!  Any help or ideas would be appreciated!

Aimie


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 22, 2013)

I imagine with lambs, its the same as goats (I have goats)- Never, never, feed a 'cold' lamb (or kid). Its very important that you get her warm before feeding her. her tummy will stop working when she is really cold, and the food will rot in her belly and cause more problems (if not death). 

Can you give her a heating blanket, or keep her somewhere very warm? She needs her temp to be up. 

She needs colostrom the first 24-48 hours. If you can, try super hard to get it from her mom, if you can't, go to a feed store and get colostrom replacer (not supplement). 

We bottle fed a 4 hour old ram lamb with just warmed up whole cows milk from day one. Honestly not sure if her even got colostrom, he was that young.

You might need to stimulate her to move around, even rub her bottom to get her to eliminate, since she is so tired she may not do that and she could get stopped up.

Is she floppy at all?

Wish I could offer more, but I just don't know enough about sheep to be certain about much. Im not even sure what temp she should be?

 What is the normal temp, and what is her temp now?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 22, 2013)

Normal temp is between 102 and 103. I agree with Pride, she really needs some colustrum in her. But it may be too late for the mother's colustrum if they were born Sunday morning? You probably need to go the feed store and get colustrum, because the mother may have exhausted it by now.

and everything else Pride said...a heating blanket or heat lamp, rub her, let us know how she is doing and if she is taking the bottle.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree with Bridgemoof and pridegoethb4thefall on everything, But if we find a cold lamb, (mouth cold) and have to bring in for care,
we turn heat lamb on the area where lamb will be staying right away, to preheat area. Then we take lamb and run a very very very,
warm sink of water, we place lamb in water to bring body temp up ASAP, add more if it starts cooling off, Usually takes 10 minutes in 
sink of water, Then we give it a dose of neutra-drench, Dry off with towel, and off it goes under heat lamp. Then we worry about feeding
the lamb. Sometimes they are crying to let you know they are hungry, and sometimes you have to make the decision to tube feed them.
always using colustrum first. Good luck with your baby.


----------



## momto5girls (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your help!  We tried all of the above but it just wasn't enough.  She died yesterday morning :'(.
I sure appreciate all the help I received here!  I would never have known what to do.  Next time I will be more prepared.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

So sorry about your little lamb


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 23, 2013)

Awwww, Im so sorry! Thats so sad.... I know you tried hard, sometimes it just turs out that way no matter what. 

But like you said- You will be better prepared for next time. Its always a learning curve with animals- even those with TONS of experience are still learning new stuff.

Again, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 23, 2013)

Aww I'm so sorry


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry for your loss!!!


----------

